# Greasy Ears?



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone--

I have been wondering about this for a while and I thought I'd check on here to see if anyone knows about this. The hair on Perri's ears always looks greasy. It starts to look like that even a day after his bath, and then just gets worse from there. His groomer and I have both stopped putting conditioner on his head and ears, but that isn't helping. I also had his vet check his ears to make sure there wasn't an infection in them that would be causing this, but she said that they looked fine. The only thing that I can think of is that since his ear hair is so fine, and I pet him and kiss him there, the oil from my hands or lips causes it? I don't kiss him when I have lots of lip gloss on though so I don't know. It's weird. Does anyone else notice this with their Malts? Do you think if I got some cornstarch and put it on his ears that would make it look a little better? TIA.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I went through this with Vinny when he was younger, I always assumed it was from his ear wax. His silky hair coming from the very front of his ears was almost a pinkish colour. His head and ear hair are still very silky but not so greasy anymore. Do you pluck his ear hair? I would think cornstarch would help a bit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ashley, be sure to shampoo the ear hair really well, rinse and then again shampoo and rinse.

Sometimes the ears are the most difficult to get clean due to oil from hands, ears and all

those kisses. Also, puppies' ear hair is typically shorter and thinner until the head hair 

grows over the ears as well, so that ear hair gets dirty and oily faster than the rest of the body.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We sometimes have this problem with Scooby too and we thought it was because we use hand cream a lot on our hands then we would often stroke his head and ears, so we stopped stroking his ears for a while and it got better. Do you use hand cream often?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I will make sure to wash his ears twice now! It makes sense about the head hair covering the ears later--I guess that's why Vinny's got better. Glad there's a reason--I appreciate it!


----------

